# 2000 Altima OEM Radio Bracket



## Swerved (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm looking for the OEM left and right radio hold down brackets for my 2000 Altima GXE. Anyone know where I can find a set on line? Also, does anyone know if any other Nissan cars from the same year use the same brackets?

Thanks.


----------

